# Dogs and beetroot



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Having salad for dinner tonight, so dogs will be having some but can they have beetroot (Baxters in malt vinegar)? Can't find a straight answer just loads of stuff about some saying about dogs and beetroot!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine eats pickled beetroot and extra stong pickled onions and isnt dead.

last dog ate cheese and pickled beetroot sarnies regularly and lived to 10 years old.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine will eat pickled beetroot and onions too and they have not had any bad affects one will even eat gherkins if he gets the chance but the smell once he has is not pleasant lol so i try to not give him any at all lol


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

They got a little bit of beetroot in their salad blend, seemed to like it!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its more the added sugar i would be worried about tbh


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmmm never thought about the sugar! Maybe I'll try making my own picked beetroot next time without all the added sugar!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

all root veg is naturally high is sugar


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Grated raw beetroot is nice in salad, and healthier. You might get funny coloured poo though - dont make the mistake I did when I fed my skunk red cabbage- I nearly had a heart attack at the blue poop, thought she had eaten a crayon :lol2:


----------

